# Uk tv



## harry51 (Oct 5, 2011)

Hello

Moving to the US at Easter.
My wife is homesick before we have even left the UK.
Has anybody manged to get UK TV shows in the US?

Thanks
Harry


----------



## Pinkjellybean (Aug 5, 2011)

We get BBC America, but the shows are limited, take a look at their website.

TBH I find watching the British shows makes me more home sick.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Another place to catch some British TV shows, particularly series, is on your local PBS (Public Broadcasting System) affiliate channel. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Kevlegs (Jun 15, 2011)

*tv*

If you have Sky in the UK, you can keep the subscription going and watch it on the internet and the BBC Iplayer.


----------



## bbflboy (Oct 17, 2011)

Getting UK TV in the States is easy. Before I moved across the pond I got in touch with a firm called UKTV2c who provide full terrestrial and satellite TV packages. Just get a good internet connection from a provider like Comcast _ I recommend the "Blast Extra" package for new customers as it's only $40 a month and includes basic US Cable TV and faaaaaaaast 30 meg internet.

Then get one of two (or both) packages from UKTV2C:

Get a Mac or PC and connect it to your TV and use UKTV2C's £9.99 a month VPN package. The VPN acts like a UK gateway so you can watch BBC iPlayer, ITV Player etc on demand whenever you want.

Or if you have bigger pockets, treat yourself to one of their regular TV packages. You can get freeview, freesat or Sky and record and pause TV. Pretty cool. You just download free SlingPlayer software to watch it through your TV.

I bought a Mac Mini for $700 from Best Buy and use it as a media server so watch films using iTunes, watch UK TV using Slingplayer or an internet browser with the VPN. Picture is awesome, especially on BBC HD shows.

So if you have a homesick wife, that should sort it out easily so she doesn't miss her soaps etc. Have a look and see at uktv2c dot com


----------



## goodman (Oct 3, 2009)

harry51 said:


> Hello
> 
> Moving to the US at Easter.
> My wife is homesick before we have even left the UK.
> ...


You can download UK Telly. I watch it all the time on the laptop. It gives you all the main channels & you can catch up with episodes missed. Sometimes a little slow but better than missing all your favourite programmes. I would be lost without it. Also there is BBC America that plays some UK programmes on the TV.


----------



## Liz in UK (Jul 31, 2011)

Netflix, which has just appeared in the UK but has been operating in the US for years now, sometimes has British TV series available to stream instantly for about $8 a month, more if you want DVDs through the post as well. But you're only really going to get the older episodes. But I enjoyed catching up on a few of the series that I had caught a few episodes of on visits to the UK while I was still living in the US.


----------



## nflgo42 (Jan 20, 2012)

You can use a program like TunelBear which allow you to view IPlayer and uk tv channels for free. 
TBH I also am homesick when I watch UK Comedy or something about the UK.


----------



## raceman (Apr 3, 2011)

bbflboy said:


> Getting UK TV in the States is easy. Before I moved across the pond I got in touch with a firm called UKTV2c who provide full terrestrial and satellite TV packages. Just get a good internet connection from a provider like Comcast _ I recommend the "Blast Extra" package for new customers as it's only $40 a month and includes basic US Cable TV and faaaaaaaast 30 meg internet.
> 
> Then get one of two (or both) packages from UKTV2C:
> 
> ...


GREAT advice. Can you advise me how to set this, and the potential costs involved? Would i need some kit installed somewhere in the UK?


----------



## bindy (Jan 15, 2011)

Which part of the states are you moving to? I've been here in Indiana since March 2011. Still homesick, moreso after the Xmas visit back home to Birmingham...


----------



## snowdog (Feb 8, 2012)

Look for a VPN that will give you an UK IP Address, viola you can the BBC etc via streaming. 

Here is a UK VPN option. I used it for a year or so to watch BBC iplayer, and the other UK TV streaming, before i weaned myself. It generally worked well. 

vpngates

Now for those that want a TV to stream these too which can take PAL 1&2 look to these guys outside of Chicago;

220-electronics 

Viola you have a TV which plays Pal 1& 2, Secam, and NTSC in both 220 and 110 voltage. Generally their prices are competitive or beat Best Buy etc.


----------



## bbflboy (Oct 17, 2011)

raceman said:


> GREAT advice. Can you advise me how to set this, and the potential costs involved? Would i need some kit installed somewhere in the UK?


Sorry for taking so long to reply to you on this one. Been a while since I visited this site. Anyhow...

Either option basically requires a broadband connection and a PC or Mac. As I said, I bought a mac Mini for around $600 from BestBuy as they have an HDMI output. So my little Mac Mini sits on the TV stand and plugs straight into the TV so I use the TV like a monitor and I have a bluetooth mouse and keyboard connected to so no cables everywhere! The internet is connected via wireless as these little boxes have Wifi as standard.

If you go down the VPN route, the company will supply you with the install file and the username and password to connect. Once you're on, you just use the Mac as normal, like you were surfing the net, watch iPlayer and all other UK stuff through the TV, switch to full screen and away you go!

As a side note, I also happened to come across a new service from a UK firm that also supplies a VPN plus Sky Go access for £20.00 a month. Seems like a very good deal if I can watch Premier League footy next season, plus movies, news etc. if that interests you instead, you can check them out at 123uktv dot com but either way, get one of those Mac Mini's - they're great little boxes and I couldn't live without mine.


----------



## pabrit (Dec 9, 2009)

Try this service Unblock Us - smarter faster VPN
It is quite clever in that it picks up where your computer "should be" depending on the site you visit. So unlike conventional VPN services, you won't be going through a UK network when you are visiting Hulu or another US-based online service, but as soon as you type in the iPlayer web address, the service makes the switch to the UK. It all happens in the background so you don't need to fiddle with any settings. I have used the service now for about 6 months and bandwidth and reliability have been far better that conventional VPN services I have used before. No more swirly wheels on screen!
The settings were straightforward (to me anyway) and, once you have an account, only require you to change the DNS settings on your computer or router. I have been able to make the required settings stick on my router (an Apple Airport Extreme) so I don't have to change individual computer settings. I can access iPlayer on my iPad as well as laptop. It is also one of the cheaper services at $5 a month.
I have been able to access iPlayer as well as ITV player, 4OD and other UK TV sites as well as continued access to Hulu, Netflix and other US network TV streaming sites.
Disclaimer: I am obliged to say that access to iPlayer is only for holders of current UK TV licences and that payment for these VPN services do not by themselves entitle you to access this content.


----------



## pabrit (Dec 9, 2009)

snowdog said:


> Look for a VPN that will give you an UK IP Address, viola you can the BBC etc via streaming.
> 
> Here is a UK VPN option. I used it for a year or so to watch BBC iplayer, and the other UK TV streaming, before i weaned myself. It generally worked well.
> 
> ...



It could be that I haven't understood your point above, but just to add a comment: To stream UK content and view it on your TV, you don't need a TV that can show PAL or other overseas formats. You just need one that can take output from your computer. Most modern TVs and computers can connect via HDMI.

The website above is useful (I think) if you are in the US for a time but likely to go back to your home country within the lifetime of your gadget (TV or whatever). They offer multi voltage multi region appliances. Only thing to consider would be the cost of purchase of, say a TV in the US vs the cost of shipping and likelihood of damage from shipping your item back home at the end of your stay. If you are paying your own shipping I think it's a close call as to which is more cost effective...


----------

